# Canon MP640 All-In-One Printer & MP Navigator EX 3.0



## livineazy24 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have recently installed MP Navigator in order to scan wirelessly as well as access my SD memory card. I can print just fine wirelessly, as well as save to my PC with a USB cord, however when I try to use Navigator wirelessly I get an error that reads:

Cannot communicate with scanner for these reasons:
Scanner is turned off
Scanner is disconnected 
(It is disconnected from LAN, if using LAN.)
Please check and try again.
Scanner driver will be closed
Code:5,145,55

I'm not sure if this is normal but in my ''Printers & Scanners'' window my printer is listed twice, but with different names:
The first represents the USB connection and is defaultly named ''Canon MP640 series printer'' while the second is for wireless and is defaultly named ''Canon MP640 series printer WS.''
The reason I know that these two different icons represent the two different connection methods is because before I activated the wireless printing the one labeled ''Canon MP640 series printer'' was listed by its self and no wireless capability was possible. Then after turning on wireless capability on the printer and after shutting it down and turning it back on I went into my network folder (without USB cable connected) and there was an icon for my canon printer. I right-clicked and selected install. That is when the second or ''Canon MP640 series printer WS'' came up.
Anyway, I have a feeling that the Navigator program is only accessing the USB printer driver and not the wireless one because I have functionality of the MP Navigator using the USB cable but none when I try to scan wirelessly. I can also print wirelessly so I know the wireless driver is working properly and that my usbscan.sys in my system as well.
I am operating with a Vista OS.
Whatever help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
The problem I think is happening is that the Navigator program is trying to access the USB printer instead of the wireless one.
Thanks in advance.
-livineazy24
Visit http://www.expressionbox.com to support Domestic Violence & Breast Cancer Awareness


----------

